# Conscientious Objector-Food Delivery version.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is a Chinese Restaurant in my area that is amongst the most unsanitary, disgusting, roach and rodent infested dumps that you’ve ever seen. I have no idea why the health department hasn’t shut them down by now. 

The things I’ve seen there can’t be unseen. Always bare hand handling of the food, a cook so sick he was coughing, sneezing, and profusely sweating all over the food, bowls of raw chicken sitting Un refrigerated, etc.etc.. Even by bad restaurant standards, this ones off the charts.

No one in their right mind would ever order from there if they ever saw the place. However, DD customers order from there because it’s the internet and their name “sounds good”.

Our role in the food chain is simple: wait for a good offer, pick up the order, then drop off order. Simple and no need to get any further involved than that.

Last night I delivered a large order from that disgusting cesspool. As I’m walking up their walkway, I hear the sound of kids excited they’re getting delivery food. A smiling Mom comes out to grab the order while her kids are celebrating in the background.

“Is this place any good”? I wasn’t going to tell her that it’s a filthy, disgusting place, and they’ll be lucky if they don’t find bugs in the food....and then hand her the food. I just told her I’ve never eaten their food and I then suggested a few places that I knew were good.

What I should have said is that it’s likely that you and your whole family are going to be up all night with the “Hershey Squirts”. As your kids are crying and screaming for help you’ll find it hard to attend to them as your bent over the bowl and it feels like someone’s hand wringing your intestines.

As I drove away I felt complicit in the food poisoning of a family by not telling her the truth. But we know that no good deed goes unpunished and she could have turned into a Karen who then called DD and complained the driver “ruined their dinning experience” or some craziness.

I’ve decided that place is just too off the charts bad to deliver from there. I know money is money, but I guess I don’t need it so bad as to deliberately spread food poisoning around.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I am in the habit of questioning health inspectors on the rare occasion I observe an unsanitary kitchen. They are rare here because the county requires them to post their health department score at the check in podium and drive up windows. My favorite Chinese joint displays a 98.5. I guess you don’t have that in your market. If they did you could reply to mom about her quality inquiry by saying “79.5 health score. They don’t shut you down until you drop below 76. “


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I am in the habit of questioning health inspectors on the rare occasion I observe an unsanitary kitchen. They are rare here because the county requires them to post their health department score at the check in podium and drive up windows. My favorite Chinese joint displays a 98.5. I guess you don’t have that in your market. If they did you could reply to mom about her quality inquiry by saying “79.5 health score. They don’t shut you down until you drop below 76. “
> View attachment 658796
> View attachment 658796


The problem with a place like that, is if they’re willing to violate every health department rule, they aren’t going to post their inspections results. They’re located in a really bad neighborhood so most who walk in there probably wouldn’t care and the online delivery people aren’t going to see the place. Also, the downside of ghost kitchens is they operate under 2 different names.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I guess they are strict here. The displaying of scores is not optional: display or you are closed within 24 hours. 

Regardless I got the sickest in my life at the most popular sushi joint in town who displays 99.0.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

How do they stay in business??

If I find out, I'm going to start selling roadkill burgers. : )


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I doubt they have as many complaints as you would think, otherwise they would already be out of business.

People complain about food being dropped on the floor. Where does all food come from? The sky?

I've seen the dirtiest cooks with nasty fingernails that never wash their hands, the same dirty cookware used over and over again and never get complaints.

Once that raw food hits a 500 degree oven or skillet for a few minutes, all that bacteria is long gone.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Regardless I got the sickest in my life at the most popular sushi joint in town who displays 99.0.


The very idea of eating sushi activates my gag reflex.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There is a Chinese Restaurant in my area that is amongst the most unsanitary, disgusting, roach and rodent infested dumps that you’ve ever seen. I have no idea why the health department hasn’t shut them down by now.
> 
> The things I’ve seen there can’t be unseen. Always bare hand handling of the food, a cook so sick he was coughing, sneezing, and profusely sweating all over the food, bowls of raw chicken sitting Un refrigerated, etc.etc.. Even by bad restaurant standards, this ones off the charts.
> 
> ...





jaxbeachrides said:


> I doubt they have as many complaints as you would think, otherwise they would already be out of business.
> 
> People complain about food being dropped on the floor. Where does all food come from? The sky?
> 
> ...


I still dont want that cooks hand in his
buttcrack before handling my food...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Once that raw food hits a 500 degree oven or skillet for a few minutes, all that bacteria is long gone.


Cross contamination from sources such as raw chicken juices dripping onto utensils, racks, etc won't be eliminated by a hot oven.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Cross contamination from chicken in a bowl?

All that food sitting out will likely be sold within hours. The nasty restaurants I've seen never got complaints.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Cross contamination from chicken in a bowl?
> 
> All that food sitting out will likely be sold within hours. The nasty restaurants I've seen never got complaints.


 The guy handling chicken with his bare hands and then making a salad causes cross-contamination. The guy cutting chicken on a cutting board and then not cleaning it causes cross contamination. 

Not everyone will get sick from it, but some will. Most people who get sick don’t complain back to the restaurant or notify the health department. Only a small amount of people would.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Well ok then. You said Chinese place with a bowl of chicken. I never saw a Chinese place make salad.

I guess it's only to be assumed that the entire place has been contacted with raw chicken. Either way, chinese food is pretty much all fried at high heat.

All it takes is one report of illness to immediately close a restaurant. Apparently that has not yet occurred.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Another reason why I won't order from "ghost kitchens" or "virtual concepts". The grading post used in many areas of the country mean zilch when the inspector is slipped some cash by the owner to overlook a few a things. I only order from places I've been to before and can verify the address. If I want to get adventurous and try new places I go there first.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> chinese food is pretty much all fried at high heat.


Chinese is the one place I don't want healthy choices. I want it fried!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

And I don't really eat that kind of food much. But I think they know what they're doing for the most part.

I'd also venture to guess that every restaurant in nyc has had at least one roach and one rat in the building.

Furthermore, over 50,000 plus meals in my lifetime, the only time I ever had food poisoning is at the most expensive restaurant I've ever eaten. I wasn't familiar with the dish and didn't realize it had soured.

What's way worse is the packing plants that package all the meats and raw ingredients. But the restaurants are just as dirty as you'd expect them all to be.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seamus said:


> As I drove away I felt complicit in the food poisoning of a family by not telling her the truth.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'd also venture to guess that every restaurant in nyc has had at least one roach and one rat in the building.


The most common way rats get into restaurants is thru the back door when it's left open.

It's a little off-topic but I've never understood why cities with rat problems such as NYC allow plastic trash bags to be left outside. If they're gonna allow trash bags they may as well put out large feeders for the rats so maybe they won't tear open the trash bags and make a huge mess.

Landlords and home-owners should be required to use rat-proof trash containers and dumpsters should be properly sealed. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rats can climb pretty much anything. They climb gutters, utility wires, squeeze through attics and roof vents, and often get into businesses that way.

They can pretty much travel in the subways and underground and get anywhere.

In a highly populated area, you've got em.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rats can climb pretty much anything. They climb gutters, utility wires, squeeze through attics and roof vents, and often get into businesses that way.
> 
> They can pretty much travel in the subways and underground and get anywhere.
> 
> In a highly populated area, you've got em.


Like most animals they're opportunists and it doesn't get any easier than walking into a restaurant thru an open back door that's probably left open for long periods of time.

Depriving them of easy meals by eliminating garbage bags can put a major dent in their population. Unlike many other animals they must eat every day. They don't handle hunger very well.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

...and people wonder why I don't like eating out at restaurants.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> There is a Chinese Restaurant in my area that is amongst the most unsanitary, disgusting, roach and rodent infested dumps that you’ve ever seen. I have no idea why the health department hasn’t shut them down by now.
> 
> The things I’ve seen there can’t be unseen. Always bare hand handling of the food, a cook so sick he was coughing, sneezing, and profusely sweating all over the food, bowls of raw chicken sitting Un refrigerated, etc.etc.. Even by bad restaurant standards, this ones off the charts.
> 
> ...


What's that old saying: I'm just a dude with a car.

Deliver or unassign.

Drivers are not the restaurant police.


----------

